# How does one PREVENT women and minorities from Voting?



## RetiredGySgt (May 17, 2020)

I keep hearing this from retarded lefties that somehow voter ID or purging the rolls or consolidating voting stations prevents women and minorities from voting. Would one of you Morons please post SPECIFICALLY how it is more detrimental to these groups then say White Men?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 17, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I keep hearing this from retarded lefties that somehow voter ID or purging the rolls or consolidating voting stations prevents women and minorities from voting. Would one of you Morons please post SPECIFICALLY how it is more detrimental to these groups then say White Men?



If I have to explain it to you one more time, it's a friggin waste of time.  Just vote for Rump but try and do it's quietly.  Some of us are trying to catch a nap.


----------



## TNHarley (May 17, 2020)

Because the dem party thinks women, blacks and Latinos are too stupid to do it properly


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 17, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I keep hearing this from retarded lefties that somehow voter ID or purging the rolls or consolidating voting stations prevents women and minorities from voting. Would one of you Morons please post SPECIFICALLY how it is more detrimental to these groups then say White Men?
> ...


Explain what? You got nothing. ID is free and women and minorities need ID to cash checks collect government benefits and everything else. They are no different from white men in that respect. Consolidated voting precincts allow for less people needed to run the election saving money and closing places that get like 30 voters what a waste. You people got nothing except bullshit lies and half truths.


----------



## Thunk (May 17, 2020)

Kind of the same as asking "How does one go about keeping the black man down"?  

I'm sure IM2 has the answer


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 17, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Because the dem party thinks women, blacks and Latinos are too stupid to do it properly
> ...



*They can't screw it up any worse than the men have.*

Thank goodness Trump prevented Hillary from proving you wrong.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 17, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I honestly don't believe I am afraid of Picture IDs (state issued IDs, DLs, Student IDs) and I don't believe you are afraid of the mailin voting.  But with mailin voting, election audits and after election audits have to created and you are scared shitless of those since it would completely stop the voting fraud of the Republicans cold.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 17, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Are you saying that I don't support Women into Public Office?  You can't have it both ways.


----------



## TNHarley (May 17, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Lol yea. Dems do dont do viter fraud.
I swear, 98 percent of you idiots on this site are woven from the same cloth.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 17, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


This thread is not about WHO to vote for it is about voter ID and consolidating voting Precincts, stay on topic and answer the question put forth.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 17, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


the ONLY Voter Fraud we have around here have all been done by Republicans.  And that's how you turn a Red Area to a Purple area and then to a Blue area.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 17, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Answer the question put forth or stop posting the next off topic post will be reported.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 17, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Around here, they shut down the voting booths in the areas that would be considered Liberal Leaning.  Those voting booths were there so that people that are confined to wheel chairs, can't drive, etc. now have to find a way to travel to a predominately Red area to vote.  But we have mailin voting and the Party of the Rump is slipping fast.  The Cheats are now made public.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 17, 2020)

BWK said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


That does not explain how one prevents women and minorities from voting. Quit posting irrelevant crap.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 17, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


LOL provide EVIDENCE that consolidation only affects minorities not your word.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 17, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Just cause YOU claim something doesn't make it true either answer the questions there are 2 or go away. You need evidence of a claim that only minorities are chosen for consolidation.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 17, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I live here. You don't.  The Polling Place used to be within 100 feet of a lot of retired people who can't drive.  You don't like what I say, you come here and prove me wrong.  Of course, you would have to drive 3 miles from here to the nearest voting place.  There is nothing to prove.  No cite needed.  Firsthand observation trumps your Rump logic.


----------



## BWK (May 17, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...











						The Election Was Stolen - Here’s How... - Greg Palast
					

Before a single vote was cast, the election was fixed by GOP and Trump operatives. Starting in 2013 - just as the Supreme Court gutted the Voting Rights Act - a coterie of Trump operatives, under the direction of Kris Kobach, Kansas Secretary of State, created a system to




					www.gregpalast.com
				




Southern states have closed down at least 868 polling places for the 2016 election   The election was stolen by a voter purge and poll closings.


			https://portside.org/video/2017-07-07/greg-pconfrontsalast--kris-kobach-about-crosscheck-voter-purging-lists


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 17, 2020)

BWK said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Voter purges are MANDATED BY FEDERAL LAW. As for consolidation it is no more a burden to minorities then to whites and it is needed to save money and shut down poll sites that attracted 20 people. only.


----------



## BWK (May 17, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


The voter purge by Kobach was illegal, because it was found that his scheme was to use double voting by names that appeared to be the same but were not. He did this with over a million voters, and that is illegal.


----------



## BWK (May 17, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Shutting down polls in minority areas is voter suppression. Vote by mail is the only way now. Republicans totally corrupted the system.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 17, 2020)

BWK said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



And  it's not just happening in the South.  It's happening all over the United States.  I live in an area that has a large population of wheel chair bound people who really can't make the 3 miles to the nearest polling station.  And they closed the one just down the street that these people used to vote in person.   But I will say this, it's more frequent to happen in a Red Area.  We are the only deep Red area in the state yet we have to travel at least 3 miles to vote in person.  Most of these good people can't make that journey.  The Public transportation would be overwhelmed by wheel chair riders quickly so that's not an option.  The real reason for it is that disable people are more likely going to vote Democrat so you make it almost impossible for them to vote in person.

Instead, the workaround is to do mailin voting.  No wonder the rtwingnutjobs are fighting it so hard.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 17, 2020)

BWK said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Liar. Provide EVIDENCE that with consolidation ONLY minority areas were effected.


----------



## BWK (May 17, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


"Liar?" About what? The evidence that 868 polls were closed in the south, is all the evidence anyone would ever need. Dude, it's forensics. Without the polls, there are no votes. Telling me I'm a liar, just proves you have no argument.


----------



## BWK (May 17, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


The article, if you bothered to read it, closed those polls mostly in minority areas. Now prove me wrong.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 17, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



The closure of the polling and voting place right down the street is in a high degree of Latino area as well as Handicap.  Having to drive or transport 3 miles to the nearest polling place does discourage voters and it just so happens this is a minority and handicapped area who are more likely to vote Democrat.  You don't have to believe it.  You don't live here and your opinion means zippo.  The people here use mailin ballots instead.  That somewhat negated the shinanigans of closing the polling and voting place just down the street.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 17, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



3 miles huh?  How do these people get groceries? See a doctor or dentist?  Not that I have a general problem with mail-in ballots -- but they DELAY elections to validate them all.. And you attest that the MAJORITY of these 80 people are women and minorities???


----------



## flacaltenn (May 17, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



*You can stand down now..  I'm in here to moderate.. Suggest you STICK to the topic.. *


----------



## flacaltenn (May 17, 2020)

BWK said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



How many of those 868 polls were REOPENED somewhere else?  Happens all the time.. Polling places change with demographics and turn-out...


----------



## candycorn (May 17, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I keep hearing this from retarded lefties that somehow voter ID or purging the rolls or consolidating voting stations prevents women and minorities from voting. Would one of you Morons please post SPECIFICALLY how it is more detrimental to these groups then say White Men?



Red States generally have fewer polling locations.  Thus the wait to vote is longer, getting to the location is more inconvenient, then the purge of voter rolls, to some, becomes a partisan affair. All the reason more we lengthy early voting in all states mandated by federal statute.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 17, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Walmart, City Market and Safeway has delivery service.  We also have community service workers making deliveries and checking in on them.  And this includes deliveries from the Food Banks.  And we have transportation for Medical as well.  But no real transportation to go vote.

And it's more like 8000 people not 80.  This area has close to 200,000 people that live here in just a 2 mile range.  This is the most populous area on the Western Side of Colorado.  But since mailin voting is allowed the 3 miles really isn't a problem.  But it IS in other parts of the country.  Without the mailin voting here, it would be a disaster.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 17, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Red States generally have fewer polling locations. Thus the wait to vote is longer, getting to the location is more inconvenient, then the purge of voter rolls, to some, becomes a partisan affair. All the reason more we lengthy early voting in all states mandated by federal statute.



Complete Bullcrap..  Red states are generally more sparely populated..  So are the Post Offices and OTHER govt facilities...  Might have to go to the next nearest town..  That's the way it is..  Lines are NOWHERE as long as they are in San Fran Bay Area...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 17, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Here, we lost 2 that were not reopened or relocated even though the population increased.  I  can't speak for anywhere else other than here.


----------



## BWK (May 17, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Closed means closed. I have seen no information that changes that number. Have you?  There Are 868 Fewer Places to Vote in 2016 Because the Supreme Court Gutted the Voting Rights Act


----------



## flacaltenn (May 17, 2020)

BWK said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Article sucks...  Palast tries to pin Crosscheck on Trump to make his fake story relevant..  Truth is "Crosscheck" was NOT developed by Kobach in 2013,  It was developed by his PREDECESSOR in 2005 .









						Interstate Voter Registration Crosscheck Program - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




*Interstate Voter Registration Crosscheck (commonly referred to as IVRC or Crosscheck) was a database software program which aggregated voter registration records from multiple states to identify voters who may have registered or voted in two or more states. Crosscheck was developed in 2005 by Kansas Secretary of State Ron Thornburgh in conjunction with Iowa, Missouri, and Nebraska. In December 2019, the program was suspended indefinitely as part of a settlement[1] of a lawsuit filed by ACLU of Kansas challenging Kansas' management of the program.*

Furthermore this program did NOT operate on a PRECINCT level.. It scanned for duplicate registrations across STATES... *So it would be hard to target heavy minority precincts..  In fact, it would affect affluent "snowbirds" more than minorities in actual practice.. *

The program ITSELF was crap..  But SOMETHING needs to be done to assure that folks are NOT voting in one state and MAILING IN a ballot to their LAST place of residence..  This is SOLELY a FEDERAL issue..  And there needs to be Congressional attention to REQUIRING the cooperation of the states to DO some form of "cross-checking"...


----------



## candycorn (May 17, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Red States generally have fewer polling locations. Thus the wait to vote is longer, getting to the location is more inconvenient, then the purge of voter rolls, to some, becomes a partisan affair. All the reason more we lengthy early voting in all states mandated by federal statute.
> ...


All the more reason to mandate lengthy early voting.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 17, 2020)

candycorn said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



So you lengthen the early voting periods, shut down more polling places in depressed areas and what then?  The lines don't get any shorter.  You just get fewer lines.  OR......

You can save money on the excess voting areas by mailin ballots and setup an election audit and an after election audit.  You can't get a mailin ballot unless you are already a registered voter so you have already met that criteria.  But you can't have a mailin ballot system without the Audit systems otherwise you are going to be courting disaster.  What is sounds to me is that some are more afraid of the two Audit Systems than the mailin ballot system as it will completely shut down the behind the scenes fraud or nearly so.  I will admit that some are more creative in cheating than others but sooner or later, they get bagged.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 17, 2020)

BWK said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Explain to me HOW "Arizona is in the South"... The Arizona closures are FAR MORE serious than the ones in the ACTUAL STATES targeted by the 1965 Voting RActs that the SupCt modified... Now I KNOW Arizona has a large HISPANIC population, but not a Black one.. 

Also, with a bit of effort, you find that the counts in your article are LARGELY EARLY voting convenience centers that have been MOVED from place to place because they can't cover 12 days of early voting with only minimal traffic,...  I'm figuring this is where the high counts are coming from... 









						Texas ended temporary voting locations to curb abuse. Now rural and young voters are losing access.
					

A newly implemented change to election law is leaving a trail of shuttered early voting polling places across the state.




					www.texastribune.org


----------



## candycorn (May 17, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Mail in ballots too.  Another good idea.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 17, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



But if you have them you still need to have the Election Audit and After Election Audit in place.  We have that here and it works.  Yes, it costs a bit more but it's worth it.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 17, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Not if they are "HARVESTED" like the Dems proposed in legislation..  Creates an INDUSTRY of partisan "monkey wrenchers" handling mail-in ballots INSTEAD of the US Postal service..  Whoops!!! I lost the 25 ballots that didn't vote right????


----------



## flacaltenn (May 17, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Did NOT work in Cali, where they had something like 1.75MILL PROVISIONAL or spoiled ballots... That's just ANARCHY at a polling place and sheer incompetence.. I watch the State Registrar try to CLEAR THESE for about 10 days..  And at the end of 2 weeks -- THEY APPARENTLY GAVE UP... With about 600.000 ballots outstanding and certified the election...  

Same day registration, provisionals, and having KNOWN non-citizens on your main rolls and ENCOURAGING THAT --  Is DESIGNED for anarchy and confusion....


----------



## candycorn (May 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Agreed.  More voters is better than fewer voters.


----------



## candycorn (May 18, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Sorry you lost your ballots.  

So the legislation says something is being harvested or are you just making crap up?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 18, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I guess it's like our State Run Health Care System versus the initial opening of the online ACA.  Ours ran and still does runs smoothly from day one.  We hired the right people to set it up.  Same goes for the mailin ballot system.  We also included the Audits to go with it.  Sounds to me like Cali didn't have a decent Audit system.  You can't have mailin ballots without both the Election Audit where you have a commission monitoring the entire election including the mailin ballots and counting plus the After Election Audit where the election is reviewed by the same commission.  Yes, it's costly.  And if Colorado can afford it then I am damned sure that California can afford it.  In fact, any state cannot afford NOT to have both audits whether they have mailin ballots or not.  It gets the highest voter turnout because the voter trust the election.  It ain't perfect but it's the best that can be done without a STNG Q power.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 18, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



More LEGAL voters.  Hence the Audits whether you have the mailin ballots or not.  That is what scares the hell out of both controlling parties.  It takes the cheat factor out and replaces it with felony convictions.


----------



## candycorn (May 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Of course.


----------



## BWK (May 18, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...





flacaltenn said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Article is a matter of fact. Glad to see you have no other excuse. Kobach used a scheme to cross out minority voters by using James E. Brown and James R. Brown as the same person, and called it double voting. As the video points out, Kobach got caught lying about that. It is what it is, "cheating." And there are no arguments that can change that fact. 

And he did that with over a million voters. That turned the election for the cheater in the WH.

"Some form of cross-checking" as you put it, was nothing more than cheating.


----------



## BWK (May 18, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Arizona is a Republican state, with a large minority population. Does that answer your question?


----------



## BWK (May 18, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


The Right doesn't like that, because there will be too much voting by Democrats, and kills their poll closings scam in minority areas.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 18, 2020)

BWK said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


*The Right doesn't like that, because there will be too much voting by Democrats*

And some of it will even be legal.


----------



## 22lcidw (May 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


People like you seem to think the government paying for survival is a right. It is not. It is a gift from the taxpayer. And to many times it is not even appreciated. Some have earned it. Most are living of of the pity of others. Frankly, there is some truth for most of us all to some extent.  You are a harbinger of your own demise. And the demise of a part of our nation that is not healthy.  There is empathy and compassion. However there are tens of millions of people and tens of million more struggling to provide not only for themselves, but their families. We will see how this pandemic goes. Hopefully things will not change much. But you can sense we will lose more rights. Making it easier to deny people what you crave. Or worse, people who who do not agree with the new stringent rules and laws.


----------



## sartre play (May 18, 2020)

Anything that supports every citizen getting one vote works for me.


----------



## BWK (May 18, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Actually, all of it is, and you are right, too many Democrats, and Republicans are cheaters. Which means, they do not support free and fair elections. Winning for them means cheating. So ha, why have elections?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 18, 2020)

BWK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



*Actually, all of it is,*

Right. All Dem voting is legal.
That's why they whine so much about Voter ID.


----------



## BWK (May 18, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


But you just said some of it is "even legal." You lie and you're a waste of time. See you.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 18, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Wrong.  Voting is a RIGHT, not something you can manipulate, take away at to your pleasure.  And the manipulation of the Voting has nothing to do with the Pandemic.  It's been going on long before that critter showed up.  You just pulled your usual stunt of "Hey, look over there".  Sorry, won't do that.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 18, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Of course the Dems do voter fraud.  The difference is, the Dems don't deny it like your bunch does.  They just don't mention it nor do they defend it.  And the Dem controlled State is more likely to clean it's act up at the State Level.  The State has little to say on local elections.  And there are way too many Boss Hoggs running around.  If a local area wants to clean up bad enough, it will clean up.


----------



## Leo123 (May 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I keep hearing this from retarded lefties that somehow voter ID or purging the rolls or consolidating voting stations prevents women and minorities from voting. Would one of you Morons please post SPECIFICALLY how it is more detrimental to these groups then say White Men?
> ...


Translation:  Ol' rump-boy Daryl here has no explanation.  That's OK, Daryl, go take your nappy, the rest of us will vote for Trump.   LOUDLY!!!!


----------



## Leo123 (May 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Hey Daryl, didn't the Democrats just try to nullify the 2016 election using phony 'Russia' propaganda?  Talk about taking one's rights away.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 18, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...



Nope, when all the smoke cleared, the EC spoke and it was done and over.  Yet another "Hey, look over there" routine coming from you.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 18, 2020)

Daryl
[QUOTE="Daryl Hunt said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I think the more you write and the more wholes in the story you try to fill is telling us, you are BSing us. Good story though.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I keep hearing this from retarded lefties that somehow voter ID or purging the rolls or consolidating voting stations prevents women and minorities from voting. Would one of you Morons please post SPECIFICALLY how it is more detrimental to these groups then say White Men?
> ...



Tell us again how photo ID is racist, Francis!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Kind of the same as asking "How does one go about keeping the black man down"?
> 
> I'm sure IM2 has the answer  View attachment 337557



You want the answer?

Pull muh Finger!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 18, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I keep hearing this from retarded lefties that somehow voter ID or purging the rolls or consolidating voting stations prevents women and minorities from voting. Would one of you Morons please post SPECIFICALLY how it is more detrimental to these groups then say White Men?


Voter ID laws

The closing of election venues in minority communities

Refusing to allow early voting

_Shelby County v. Holder_

“Not surprisingly, in the few short years following the decision, voter-identification laws that make voting harder for poor people, people of color, and elderly people, have been moving forward in a number of States.”






						Shelby County v. Holder - Case Summary and Case Brief
					

Shelby County v. Holder



					legaldictionary.net
				




The reprehensible right is doing all it can to prevent voters perceived to be ‘Democratic’ voters from voting.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 18, 2020)

BWK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



*But you just said some of it is "even legal."*

Yes, some Dem voting is legal.

That's why you whine about voter ID.

You said it was all legal.

That's why I'm mocking you. Moron.


----------



## candycorn (May 18, 2020)

BWK said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


It’s why I giggle when blob supporters talk about patriotism then actively resist measures that will increase participation in the voting process.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 18, 2020)

candycorn said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Voting should be mandatory, eh?


----------



## candycorn (May 18, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


No.  
I think people should vote however.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Kind of the same as asking "How does one go about keeping the black man down"?
> 
> I'm sure IM2 has the answer  View attachment 337557



Who is that guy?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 18, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I keep hearing this from retarded lefties that somehow voter ID or purging the rolls or consolidating voting stations prevents women and minorities from voting. Would one of you Morons please post SPECIFICALLY how it is more detrimental to these groups then say White Men?
> ...


And yet you can not explain how it is minorities can not get ID's to vote but CAN get them to get Government checks Alcohol and every other thing they need ID for. You can not explain nor prove how only minority voting sites were closed under consolidation and why early voting is needed for minorities to vote.


----------



## Billiejeens (May 18, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Kind of the same as asking "How does one go about keeping the black man down"?
> 
> I'm sure IM2 has the answer  View attachment 337557




Keep them (him) on the liberal plantation.


----------



## Billiejeens (May 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



3 miles is really close .


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I keep hearing this from retarded lefties that somehow voter ID or purging the rolls or consolidating voting stations prevents women and minorities from voting. Would one of you Morons please post SPECIFICALLY how it is more detrimental to these groups then say White Men?
> ...



You need a dirt nap?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



The Democrat and Republican parties will provide transportation to anyone who needs it with just a phone call on election day.  You knew that, but prefer to lie.  Wheelchair bound voters should be using absentee ballots.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



California cannot afford a postage stamp!  BTW, dumbass, the correct term is "mail-in".

WTF is a "STNG Q power"?


----------



## Leo123 (May 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Where ya been Daryl?  They spent 3+ years trying to nullify the EC.  Come on now.


----------



## Leo123 (May 18, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I keep hearing this from retarded lefties that somehow voter ID or purging the rolls or consolidating voting stations prevents women and minorities from voting. Would one of you Morons please post SPECIFICALLY how it is more detrimental to these groups then say White Men?
> ...


There are no 'Democratics' in the Democrat party.  Hell, even what they call themselves is an obfuscation.   The 'right' is trying to PREVENT dead Democrats from voting if you ask me.  Now they want mail in voting....I guess because it's hard to pass of a dead body as a live voter at the polls.


----------



## Andylusion (May 18, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I keep hearing this from retarded lefties that somehow voter ID or purging the rolls or consolidating voting stations prevents women and minorities from voting. Would one of you Morons please post SPECIFICALLY how it is more detrimental to these groups then say White Men?



It is ridiculous.  During the 2008, 2012 elections is when so much of this supposed "disenfranchisement" was going on, and minorities had the highest turn outs ever.

They know they are full of crap.  They just have nothing else to run on but lies and dishonesty.  It's their entire ideology and political party.  

It's just like AOC lying about using the "tax cuts for Amazon" to pay for schools and hospitals.

It's Jessie Smollett, paying other black people, to fake a hate crime.

This is the entire left-wing wrapped up in two people.  That's all they have is evil, lies, and dishonesty.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 18, 2020)

BWK said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



You dems just dont think things thru and LIKE to change the rules without debate about possible bad side effects of what you do.. Because you're TOO focused on outcomes to worry about the DETAILS and designs of your proposals... 

To wit -- Mail in ballots are GREAT when they are used as they TRADITIONALLY have been used..  When you start COLLECTING mail-in ballots -- or Early Voting ballots  FARTHER AND FARTHER AHEAD of the actual election date you risk -------- DISENFRANCHISING a LARGE segment of your voters..  









						Millions voted early — and some wasted their ballots on candidates who quit
					

In several big states, early and absentee ballots are expected to be at least half the total vote.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




*The number of early votes cast in the Democratic primaries for Super Tuesday contests is 4 million, according to figures as of Monday provided by TargetSmart, the National Election Poll and state secretaries of state, which were analyzed independently by NBC News.*
_*
The total includes 1.6 million in California, where 415 delegates are at stake, or 30 percent of the Super Tuesday total.
*_
*Many of those voters, however, cast their ballots before three of the candidates withdrew: Pete Buttigieg, Amy Klobuchar and Tom Steyer. That led to frustration on the part of some of their supporters on Monday and Tuesday when they learned that their early votes had been wasted on candidates who were no longer in the race. (In almost all states, an early vote is final once it is cast.)

Many people also voted before they knew about some of the candidates' significant victories. Before the Nevada Democratic primary, which Bernie Sanders won by over 20 points, 1,117,435 Democratic primary voters in Arkansas, California, Colorado, Maine, North Carolina, Tennessee and Texas had already cast absentee ballots. Those voters didn't know about Sanders' overwhelming win in Nevada, so there may be a difference between the early vote in those states and the Election Day vote based on that result. *


Possibly 10% or more of Democrats "spoiled" their ballots because of these ZEALOUS and excessive conveniences...  But you don't care.. NOW -- you'll want DO-OVERS after the election to fix your screw-ups.. 

This is an example of how in your lust for power --- The Dem party has BECOME the party of disenfranchisement,..  With SUPER delegates that have 70,000 times the voting power of a normal voter. Or RULES on primaries that change at a mere WHIM from DNC..  Or making it illegal for ANYONE in Cali to get on a general election ballot in NOV, that didn't place first or second in their "Jungle Primary"... 

Poor design and execution..  Leads to foot wounding debacles like the inability to count 70,000 caucus votes in Iowa after MONTHS of money effort and media hype..  Tops Geraldo Riviera for embarrassing LIVE coverage of a empty vault...


----------



## IM2 (May 18, 2020)

First of all understand that Kobach is a white supremacist. I am from Kansas and the area of Topkea he grew up in was highly racist in a town full of racists. He went to Washburn Rural high school a nearly all white  school in Northeast Topeka with major issues. His daddy owned a car dealership. I say these things to let you know that I know what Kobach is from the experience of competing against whites from his school. They were in the same league with us.

Kris Kobach Outed As A White Supremacist By Leaked Trump Vetting Docs

So if you don't think his policy involves reducing the minority vote, then it's because you want to.


----------



## IM2 (May 18, 2020)

Actually this is untrue. 2016 was thefirst election aft


Andylusion said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I keep hearing this from retarded lefties that somehow voter ID or purging the rolls or consolidating voting stations prevents women and minorities from voting. Would one of you Morons please post SPECIFICALLY how it is more detrimental to these groups then say White Men?
> ...



Actually that is untrue. 2016 was the  first election held after provisions of the voting rights act had been gutted.


----------



## IM2 (May 18, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


As usual, you don't make any sense.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



The "RIGHT" is not predicated on waltzing into random polling places on election day and DEMANDING to vote without any form of ID or existing entry on a voter roll..  Or voting by "convenience" 4 WEEKS PRIOR to the actual election date.... (see my post above).  It also does not involve "third party VOTE HARVESTERS" that the Dems want to PAY bounties from tax dollars to go PIRATE votes... 

Most rights are predicated by reasonable REQUIREMENTS --- you know like -- being an ACTUAL citizen... But now the voter rolls are SO SCREWED UP in Dem states that CAN NOT HANDLE all the ballot provisionals and citizenship challenged ballots in national elections, that even PUTIN could make us lose more confidence in our election system...


----------



## flacaltenn (May 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Did NBCNEWS make any sense to you???" No wonder Dems cant even handle an Iowa Caucus...  There's not a lot of design and planning in ANYTHING your party proposes lately..  Sorry that was too deep for you...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 18, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



To a person in a wheel chair or a walker it just a well be on the other side of the Galaxy.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



ARound here, neither party has the ability to transport 8000 people those 3 miles nor do they have the special vehicles.  You are trying to apply a simple solution to a difficult problem when the real simple solution that acctually works has been removed.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



You are not Speel Chking defending since you have run out of any other way.  Good for you.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 18, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



Rump should have been thrown out on his ear.  It has nothing to do with the EC.  It has to do with his own actions and the actions of his criminal followers AFTER he got into office.  No PResident in history has ever has misused his office that badly for his own personal gains.  And what it's done is released him to do even worse.  I mean, who's going to stop him?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 18, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Along with the mailin voting comes the Audits which should have been in place all along.  The Party of the Rump (not the right) wants to prevent even live Democrats and even Republicans from voting.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 18, 2020)

candycorn said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Mail in ballots are NOT secure,..  Traditionally you needed to check a box for a REASON to vote by mail.. This limited the number of ballots that would have to be SIGNATURE compared and pass muster on CHALLENGES to that signature.. In states like Cali, they've dropped those requirements making it easier to obtain and reroute those thru "vote harvesters"...  Handling mail-in ballots NOT THRU THE MAIL, but by PAID operatives of either party..  Let the shenanigans begins..  And PART of those shenanigans is by making "mail in balotting more like Cali in that 1400 page communist manifesto that just past in the House...









						How Ballot-Harvesting Became The New Way To Steal An Election
					

With ballot-harvesting, paper votes are collected by intermediaries, presumably increasing voter turnout but also creating opportunities for mischief.




					thefederalist.com
				




*In California, by contrast, Democrats exulted as they credited a quietly passed 2016 law legalizing ballot-harvesting with their recent sweep of House seats in the former Republican stronghold of Orange County, thereby helping them win control of the House. In that case, it was Republican eyebrows that were arched. House Speaker Paul Ryan said what happened in California “defies logic.”*

_*In Orange County, an estimated 250,000 harvested ballots were reportedly dropped off on Election Day alone. County Republican Chairman Fred Whitaker claimed the 2016 law “directly caused the switch from being ahead on election night to losing two weeks later.”

One interaction caught by a Santa Clarita family’s doorbell camera suggested how harvesting can work in practice. A harvester, identifying herself as Lulu, asks for Brandi, and says she is there to collect her ballot, explaining that there is “this new service, but only to, like, people who are supporting the Democratic Party.”

In fact, one TV station interviewed a harvester who claimed she was paid by Leslie McCrae Dowless Jr., a local political operative, between $75 and $100 a week to pick up completed absentee ballots. Dowless has worked for numerous North Carolina politicians of both political parties.

Dowless’s connection to Harris’s campaign, which paid Harris’s employer $428,000 for administrative, staff and grassroots services, is prompting a national look at ballot harvesting, which is considered election fraud because North Carolina law specifically prohibits anyone from collecting ballots.

But evidence is emerging that Dowless wasn’t the only one harvesting in the Tar Heel State. WBTV, a Charlotte station, reviewed 796 official ballot envelopes of votes cast in Bladen County. The review identified 110 that were signed by two women who are listed as having been paid by a PAC connected to the North Carolina Democratic Party.*_

*North Carolina is but one example of dubious ballot-harvesting nationwide. The practice is so common, harvesters even have their own region-specific names. In Florida, they’re known as “boleteros.” In Texas, they’re called “politiqueras.”*


----------



## flacaltenn (May 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> California cannot afford a postage stamp! BTW, dumbass, the correct term is "mail-in".



Actually -- the original intent for "mail-in" WAS that they were "absentee ballots"..  One of the boxes you check as a reason you were eligible for a "mail-in" ballot..  Included boxes for being out of the area or disabled or a couple other choices.. Local registrars are NOT PREPARED to handle a MAJORITY of votes by "mail-in"...  As witnessed in Cali after the dropped the REQUIREMENTS of being "absentee" or disabled and flooded the election offices with a NEW handful of problems on election day..,.. 

NOW -- Pelosi et al -- wants to make that a NATIONAL process and fund it.. WITHOUT ironing out the security and fraud and signature verification parts of the problem...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 18, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > California cannot afford a postage stamp! BTW, dumbass, the correct term is "mail-in".
> ...



I don't think the problem of a universal mailin ballot is a bad thing.  I think the problem is the idjits of one party controlling the state party by such a huge margin.  Cali is almost all Democrat and at the state level they end up not looking at other options.  Their screwy ideas are the only right way to do it.    The same goes for the Dominant Red States.  The Party of the Rumpers claim that Colorado is a Blue state. It's not.  It just so happens that the Dems have a small majoriity over the Reps.  A lot of nonsense is stopped from both sides that way.  That's why our universal mailin ballots work and Cali's ends up a disaster.  I know that both sides won't admit that when they have almost sole control that they are a bunch of dangerous idjits and do a lot of harm..


----------



## flacaltenn (May 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Encouraging MORE mail-ins for convenience is ASKING for tinkering and malarkey..   And even Joe Biden hates malarkey...  LOL...

It also reduces the TIMELINESS of the vote.. Like I said above, if your Blue state let you primary vote more than a MONTH AHEAD (or even 2 weeks) -- then you are DISENFRANCHISING voters who marked a primary candidate that was no longer in the race by election day..  OR you've created a "safe harbor" window for breaking DAMAGING news for a candidate who was being accused of something before election day..

CONVENIENCE is not what the founders or even our 20th century leaders had in mind for voting.   It is the POLITICAL equivalent of going to church on Sunday..  Not watching it on TV in your underwear sucking on a watermelon...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Apples and Oranges.  You aren't talking about whether mailin ballots are good or bad.  You are talking about extending the time period well past what it would be healthy.  Please separate the two issues.


----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 19, 2020)

Women and minorities are poor in this country.  They have to be resourceful to stay afloat.  I know you think getting your name on the voters roll and getting an ID card are simple.  Not when you don't have transportation, and the lux to take the day off if you need to.  Even absentee ballots are hard to obtain.  I got a form from the election commission and it needs to be made a doc to fill in the questions and email it back.  Who approves what names come off the rolls?  Are they elected officials?  Simple matters to you are mountains they have to overcome.  Why not have a voting place for 30 people if they are disadvantaged.  Do elections cost a lot of money?  Or do you think it's okay to leave women and minorities off the voting rolls?


----------



## flacaltenn (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Apples and Oranges. You aren't talking about whether mailin ballots are good or bad.



Of course i am..  For it to be UNIVERSAL and the MAJORITY of ballots would be a bigger disaster than hanging chad...


----------



## flacaltenn (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



You think a random person carrying 10,000 "mail in" ballots into the registrar's office on election day INSPIRES CONFIDENCE in the system??? How about if he's getting PAID BY A POLITICAL PARTY TO DO THAT JOB??  That -- doesn't bother you?  Or are you paying attention to the FLAWS in the design of these proposals???   Putin LOVES these kind of ideas..  America can TROLL ITSELF to death and he doesn't lift a finger...


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 19, 2020)

Worst thing I've seen happen are election workers loading up ballots into their personal vehicles. That's always....oh...lets say eventful. Heh heh.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (May 19, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I keep hearing this from retarded lefties that somehow voter ID or purging the rolls or consolidating voting stations prevents women and minorities from voting. Would one of you Morons please post SPECIFICALLY how it is more detrimental to these groups then say White Men?


Its not , the left just believe women and minorities are stupid.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Apples and Oranges. You aren't talking about whether mailin ballots are good or bad.
> ...



If you have a universal mailin system that has no checks and balances (Audits before, during and after) you are right.  But introduce the Audits and things change.  With the system we have in Colorado Mailin ballots are acctually better than even voting in person.  The states that are the hardest battling the mailin ballots are also the ones without the Audits in place.  ALL the states should have the audits in place regardless because they remove the dishonesty from the voting.  But it ends up that no matter how the voting is done, without the audits a degree of fraud voting will occur.  Common sense says that Universal Mailin Ballots also will be accompanied with the Audits and the hardest fraud voting states just can't have that in their Boss Hawg systems.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I keep hearing this from retarded lefties that somehow voter ID or purging the rolls or consolidating voting stations prevents women and minorities from voting. Would one of you Morons please post SPECIFICALLY how it is more detrimental to these groups then say White Men?
> ...



Because you say so.  Then it must be true.  Damn, you are so brilliant.


----------



## Leo123 (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


No one is preventing anyone from voting.  Especially Republicans who have a winning candidate in Trump.  The whole 'mail in' garbage is an attempt by the Democrats to stuff the ballot box.   That's all they have left.


----------



## Leo123 (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Bullshit, Democrat talking points.  No evidence, just hysterical blathering.  ^^^^^^^^


----------



## justinacolmena (May 19, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> prevents women and minorities from voting.


Women have had Constitutionally protected voting rights since women's suffrage was ratified in 1920. Minors aren't allowed to vote until they're 18. Good grief. The Dems in charge of the ballot box ain't that educated. They've always got the wimmuns & chilluns to vote the political machine in for the next term.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Smartest think you said in quite a while . Congrats.


----------



## Billiejeens (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




I laugh


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



That is why they make absentee ballots or early voting.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

Democrats want to mail ppl that don’t want to 1 million ballots every day for a year, with propaganda attached


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2020)

SaxxyBlues said:


> Women and minorities are poor in this country.  They have to be resourceful to stay afloat.  I know you think getting your name on the voters roll and getting an ID card are simple.  Not when you don't have transportation, and the lux to take the day off if you need to.  Even absentee ballots are hard to obtain.  I got a form from the election commission and it needs to be made a doc to fill in the questions and email it back.  Who approves what names come off the rolls?  Are they elected officials?  Simple matters to you are mountains they have to overcome.  *Why not have a voting place for 30 people if they are disadvantaged.  *Do elections cost a lot of money?  Or do you think it's okay to leave women and minorities off the voting rolls?



My county does exactly that!  They can vote in person at the county clerk's office BEFORE the election. If they need transportation, they can call our transit authority for door-to-door service.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Now, let's see you do that for about 150 million voters.


----------



## candycorn (May 19, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


The military has been doing it for about 100 years


----------



## candycorn (May 19, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Your argument is ridiculous


----------



## candycorn (May 19, 2020)

I will say this. Acquiring a picture ID to cast your ballot is not an unreasonable roadblock to voting.


----------



## theHawk (May 19, 2020)

BWK said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


But voting by mail requires one to fill out a form, possibly an address, and going to a post office.  Isn’t that voter suppression?  That sounds like a very tough task to ask of people who can’t even get a photo ID made.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



You still haven't given any good reasons why the mailin voting doesn't work.  But I have a working State where it does work that put the safeguards into place.  If they send you a mailin ballot, don't use it.  That's your choice but don't deprive others their rights


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> SaxxyBlues said:
> 
> 
> > Women and minorities are poor in this country.  They have to be resourceful to stay afloat.  I know you think getting your name on the voters roll and getting an ID card are simple.  Not when you don't have transportation, and the lux to take the day off if you need to.  Even absentee ballots are hard to obtain.  I got a form from the election commission and it needs to be made a doc to fill in the questions and email it back.  Who approves what names come off the rolls?  Are they elected officials?  Simple matters to you are mountains they have to overcome.  *Why not have a voting place for 30 people if they are disadvantaged.  *Do elections cost a lot of money?  Or do you think it's okay to leave women and minorities off the voting rolls?
> ...



You don't mind if I verify your info do you?  What County are you talking about and what State.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

theHawk said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Considering if you aren't already a registered voter, where did you get that ballot from in the first place?  Don't let facts get in the way of a good Political lie, is that right?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

candycorn said:


> I will say this. Acquiring a picture ID to cast your ballot is not an unreasonable roadblock to voting.



It's also not unreasonable to register to vote and then have them send you a mailin ballot either.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Considering most of it is done by computers and scanners, it can be done much better than a human sitting there counting each ballot and recording it.  The Human only gets involved when there is a problem.  If the State hires the right people to setup the computer system like we did then it works.  It works just find for our 5 million people.  The only glitches in the system have been human created and the Audits have corrected those.  IF it works for 5 million, hire the same people to do the 10 mil or 50 mil or more instead of the computer hacks that run around getting hired by states like California.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



And exactly what is an absentee ballot again?


----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 19, 2020)

please note you can mail in fax or email, how do you 
print on it

Absentee Ballot


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

SaxxyBlues said:


> please note you can mail in fax or email, how do you print on it



You can also lie out your ass on how you can send in a mailin ballot.


----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 19, 2020)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 19, 2020)

Here's an article on living on a minimum wage 

This is what it is like continually

Low-wage worker


----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> SaxxyBlues said:
> 
> 
> > please note you can mail in fax or email, how do you print on it
> ...


You can also be rude, and abusive.  Like you.  Can you speak normal English or is it beyond you?


----------



## BWK (May 19, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


Our intelligence agencies confirmed that Russian propaganda was working for Trump. Please provide documented counter evidence, or you are.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

BWK said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



It still is.  The source for this latest is from Russian Controlled Media.


----------



## BWK (May 19, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


868 poll closings in the south in mostly minority areas, and Kobach's illegal voting purges, prevents legal voters from voting. That is a documented fact, where you have no argument to rebut. Your only defense is going to be to tell me how ugly my shoes are. And that is all you will ever have.


----------



## BWK (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


No doubt about it. Where are all these Republican patriots who care about their country, while Russia walks right in with their propaganda against free elections? They could care less.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 19, 2020)

BWK said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


*Where are all these Republican patriots who care about their country*

The 1980s called.......


----------



## Leo123 (May 19, 2020)

BWK said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Our intel agencies were using unverified, Russian generated propaganda (Steele Dossier) to illegally secure a FISA warrant to spy on Trump how can you rely on them?  Remember too, Adam Schiff was head of the House Select Intelligence Committee and openly lied many times the most recent incident is when he supposedly read a transcript of Trump's Ukraine call and made up what it said.   Sorry, at that time, the intelligence community was run by corrupt Obama appointees.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



So we bagged the Russians for sticking their fingers into the 2016 election.  Good.

And now we show they are still doing it and you Party of the Rumpers are still eating that crap of a cracker like there is no tomarrow.


----------



## BWK (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


He can't give you any, because none exist. It's the best way for folks to get the chance to vote, when the polls where they used to vote closed down. Mail in is the only way to get rid of voter suppression and cheating  by Republicans


----------



## BWK (May 19, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


There is no such thing as an illegal FISA warrant. You are a liar, because you cannot provide evidence the warrant was illegal. 

There is also no evidence Schiff made up a transcript of the Ukraine call, because the Republicans on committee had zero defense or documentation to counter Schiffs reading of the call. You are a liar again. You keep walking into the fire on purpose, and you leave yourself with no way out.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 19, 2020)

BWK said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


LOL Schiff did NOT read the call he made up what it said, you ARE the lying MORON.


----------



## BWK (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


They are traitors for working with an adversary to cheat in an election.


----------



## BWK (May 19, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


You didn't show documentation of that. You are the liar. And calling me a Moron, only proves I'm right, because the truth wins, and your lies lose.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 19, 2020)

BWK said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


And YET you can not provide a SINGLE piece of evidence or provide a source for that claim, BUT we can provide a sworn statement that at NO time did the Trump campaign collude with the Russians.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 19, 2020)

BWK said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


LOL you deny that Schiff paraphrased and did not read the call? It was on National News.


----------



## BWK (May 19, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Fact check: Breaking down Adam Schiff's account of Trump's Ukraine call  And by the way, multiple Trump officials testified against Trump, solidifying his guilt.

And I think it is hilarious that you actually think Trump did not collude with the Russians. The evidence is there that he did.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 19, 2020)

BWK said:


> They are traitors for working with an adversary to cheat in an election.



Leave Bill Clinton and his illegal 1996 Chinese contributions out of this.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 19, 2020)

And yet Mueller says unproven. A 2 year investigation found no compelling facts to support the claim.


----------



## Leo123 (May 19, 2020)

BWK said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Mueller found nothing and the so called 'evidence' was all hearsay.  What is hilarious is that your CNN link also states:  _"At some points, Schiff's words strayed quite far from what the rough transcript showed Trump saying."   _  Ha Ha....Not even CNN really believes Schiff. What's really funny is when they quote Schiff as saying he was relaying the 'essence' of the transcript. If you ask me Schiff's 'essence' stinks pretty badly.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Thank you for suing the word "paraphrase".  That is exactly what he did.  But he didn't lie.  He took the known facts and paraphrased them to make it sound as bad it really was.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Wrong he made it sound like what they could not prove using words Trump DID NOT USE OR IMPLY.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2020)

theHawk said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Why do they have to go to a post office?  Do they not have mail service at their place of residence?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > SaxxyBlues said:
> ...



I don't like stalkers.  It's none of your damn business.  

YOu can believe what I say, because for what reason would I make up such an elaborate lie?  I leave making up elaborate lies to you!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



For mail-in ballots, what is to prevent someone else taking your ballot, completing it, and mailing it in with their choices?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



An absentee ballot is requested from the county clerk who mails it to you a certain number of days before the election.  You must complete and return the ballot to the mail prior to closing of the polls on election day.  If the margin of victory is less than the number of absentee ballots received, they are not even counted.

If you prefer to vote absentee but only will be gone on election day, there is voting at the county clerks office for a few days before the election date and you do not even have to give a reason.  Regular vote counting procedures apply in that case.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



He told a story base on truth.  He just told a shorter version than the facts.  Rump was and still is guilty as hell.  The ONLY reason he isn't back in NY facing Grand Juries (Multiple) is that the Party of the Rump saved his ass.  He won't be so lucky all the time.  And he won't get a pardon from the new President regardless if it's 2021 or 2025.  When he's gone, the Party of the Rump is gone as well.  Don't try and lie your way back into the Republican Fold, we don't want you.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



If your state has mailin ballots then they are counted exactly like if you were in person.  We have an early voting period where the polls are open for X number of days and when the Election time expires, they close and tally the votes.  At the County Clerks office, they also tally the mailin votes where the same time criteria is followed.  If you want to dick around and get your mailin ballot postmarked late then you just lost your vote.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Not a thing.  Except if you vote your vote will show up twice and both are disgarded.  You really should have been more careful with your ballot, shouldn't you.  Then they have the After Election Audit.  What happens?  You should ask the old State Republican Chairman that question.  He's doing prison time for doing just that with his Ex Wifes ballot.  She moved after the divorce and voted in another state where she established legal residency.  There was one other in 2018 and He was a Republican as well where he used someone else's mailin ballot.  It's taken very, very serious around these her parts.  Where you are, they might just sweep it under the rug but here, it's a full blown prison bound felony.

The commission is made up of both Democrats and Republicans appointed by the Governor's office.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



And I don't like liars and it IS my damned business.  You made the claim and I am demanding you back it up.  That means you just pulled it out your ass.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Fuck you!  I don't have to tell you where I live to justify your lack of intellect.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



What if you just didn't complete it at all?  Someone else can complete the ballot and submit it.  There is no check for that?

The use of absentee ballots would cut down on the number of people getting ballots and not voting at all.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Then you need to stop lying.  That would work for me.  But you are like your Orange Individual 1 and just can't seem to help yourself.  Look for me to call you on all your lies.  But like this time I will give you the chance to allow others to verify it before we call it what it is, a lie.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Then you should have destroyed it.  Had you torn it up, I am quite sure that a mailin ballot held together with scotch tape and super glue would get caught in the Election Audit and be investigated.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Libtards are not smart enough to do that.  They will also just wait for the local Democrat precinct official to come collect the unused ballot so they can ensure that it is used to their benefit.


----------



## BWK (May 19, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > They are traitors for working with an adversary to cheat in an election.
> ...


As always, you are just a liar;    Chinagate Is a Figment of Imaginations


----------



## BWK (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


He can't. Republicans only lie.


----------



## BWK (May 19, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


The most important part solidifying the truthfulness in Schiffs readings, is the simple fact it went unchallenged. No one from the Right on the committee were more exposed and flat footed, that they never presented any factual defense for Trump.


----------



## BWK (May 19, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> And yet Mueller says unproven. A 2 year investigation found no compelling facts to support the claim.


Mueller testified that Trump could be criminally indicted for obstruction of justice when he leaves office.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 19, 2020)

BWK said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > And yet Mueller says unproven. A 2 year investigation found no compelling facts to support the claim.
> ...


No he did not, provide a link to that statement. Be very specific and show where Mueller either wrote that or said that and No I won't take 2nd hand reference.


----------



## BWK (May 19, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


So why is it good for Trump then?


----------



## BWK (May 19, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


As always, you lose again;   And  I don't care about your reference requirements by the way;    I mean seriously boss, do you live in a closet?Mueller says Trump could be charged with obstruction after he leaves office


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 19, 2020)

Look dumb ass he was not asked if the evidence supported that he was asked if a President could be charged after he left office. The follow on question was never asked, Now either find me a statement from Mueller that says the President committed obstruction or go away. The AG determined NO OBSTRUCTION OCCURRED. And Mueller did NOT dispute that at any time.


----------



## BWK (May 19, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Look dumb ass he was not asked if the evidence supported that he was asked if a President could be charged after he left office. The follow on question was never asked, Now either find me a statement from Mueller that says the President committed obstruction or go away. The AG determined NO OBSTRUCTION OCCURRED. And Mueller did NOT dispute that at any time.


In Mueller's own words, he said that Trump could be prosecuted for obstruction after he left office, on video. The follow up question was asked in the video. The whole world watched him say it. Are you blind and deaf? Or are you just  a liar?


----------



## BWK (May 19, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Look dumb ass he was not asked if the evidence supported that he was asked if a President could be charged after he left office. The follow on question was never asked, Now either find me a statement from Mueller that says the President committed obstruction or go away. The AG determined NO OBSTRUCTION OCCURRED. And Mueller did NOT dispute that at any time.


There are really only two options. You are either blind and deaf, or you are a liar ? And I could care less which one it is, but the evidence kicked you square in the nuts;


----------



## BWK (May 19, 2020)

Still waiting on the counter rebuttal by SGT.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Are you really this stupid?  Yes, you must be.  With the Audits in place I doubt if the Republicans are going to sit idly by and allow that.  Vice Versa for the other way around.  That is, unless the Republicans are that stupid and I give Republicans more credit than that.  Although the only two recorded mailin voter frauds for 2018 were both Republicans.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

BWK said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



They are Republicans.  They are "The Party of the Rump".  Republicans want the whole lot thrown out worse than you Democrats do.


----------



## Leo123 (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...





BWK said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Ha Ha.....A video of Mueller mewling, stuttering and making statements he can't ethically back.  From MSNBC no less!!  Man, you guys sure like sucking up Democrat propaganda!!! 

"The _New York Times_ recently unearthed a thorough legal memo, prepared twenty years ago for Independent Counsel Kenneth Starr, that advances the view that a sitting president can be indicted while still in office. For those keeping score, this new memo sharpens an internal divide within the Department of Justice on this important question. *Two memos authored by the Office of Legal Counsel—one in 1973, in the midst of the Nixon impeachment saga, the other in 2000, on the heels of the Clinton impeachment saga—take the view that a sitting president is immune from indictment. By contrast, two different memos—authored by the Office of Special Counsel investigating Nixon, and the Office of Independent Counsel investigating Clinton—reach the opposite conclusion*."









						Is Mueller Bound by OLC’s Memos on Presidential Immunity?
					

The New York Times recently unearthed a thorough legal memo, prepared twenty years ago for Independent Counsel Kenneth Starr, that advances the view that a sitting president can be indic




					www.lawfareblog.com
				




So, it appears that the truth is a casualty once again to Muller and sheeple like you who would follow him of a cliff it meant getting Trump.  No wonder Mueller was babbling and stumbling like a drunken sailor in that video.....


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

BWK said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > And yet Mueller says unproven. A 2 year investigation found no compelling facts to support the claim.
> ...



Rump opened up a can of worms.  NEVER has a previous President been indicted.  The closest in my lifetime has been Nixon and Clinton.  Both times, the incoming President cut a deal where they didn't get off scott free and pardoned them.  Rump is trying to lock up the last administration.  Biden won public support when he stated that there would be no Pardon for Rump.  And that goes for whomever is the Democrat President in 2025.  The Party of the Rump Orange Individual 1 just sunk his own boat which is his typical way of operating


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I don't think either of them should apply.  I do think we need a President that will do what is Good for the Nation much like Nixon did by resigning.  There wasn't enough support in the Senate to remove him from office.  It's for the good of the Nation not for the Good of the Rump.  This is why I was against the Senate removing Rump.  But they should have given him a really bad tongue lashing and started ignoring by voting by at least 2/3s on every bill.  And rebuked him and over road him of any and all Executive Orders.  Rump would have lasted about a month after that.  Pence would do a better job.


----------



## Death Angel (May 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


If they have no way to the voting booth (that's a LIE), they have absentee voting. In Michigan ANYONE can vote absentee without a reason (I strongly oppose that)


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 19, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


 
If the State has a decent Audit System in place then it's actually more secure than voting in person.  The Fake ID can't be used for same day registration.  If they don't have the audits in place then the elections are "Boss Hawg" Specials and the ruling party can cheat it's little ol heart out.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 19, 2020)

BWK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Johnny Chung, John Huang, Maria Hsia, Ted Sioeng and James Riady were figments?

That's a relief!!!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 19, 2020)

BWK said:


> Still waiting on the counter rebuttal by SGT.


LOL he never said there was evidence you just linked to the same video. He said that after the President left office he could be charged.


----------



## Leo123 (May 20, 2020)

Mueller said the President is immune from prosecution and that is why he did not pursue.  He claimed to have evidence, he had none so he lied about the OLC saying that Trump was immune from prosecution as President.  The truth is the OLC is split on this and, if Mueller had anything at all he would have pursued.   What a fucking liar and what stupid sheep the leftists on this Forum are.  Hey BWK.....Yeah that's you.  Where did you go 'boss?'


----------



## candycorn (May 20, 2020)

theHawk said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Most people can mail things from their house.


----------



## candycorn (May 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I will say this. Acquiring a picture ID to cast your ballot is not an unreasonable roadblock to voting.
> ...



True. 

The GOP realizes this so they are focused on making it harder to cast a vote than to get an ID.


----------



## theHawk (May 20, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I don’t.


candycorn said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


And a lot of people can’t with community mail boxes.  I don’t get mail delivered directly to my house, and to mail anything means going to the post office.


----------



## Billiejeens (May 20, 2020)

BWK said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > And yet Mueller says unproven. A 2 year investigation found no compelling facts to support the claim.
> ...




False


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 20, 2020)

candycorn said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Wow, I can't wait.  Now we are going to have to sit though a whole bunch of "Hey, we are going to see a gang of Liberals going from house to house stealing mailin ballots from the mailboxes".  Okay, rtwhingfruitcakes, get started.


----------



## BWK (May 20, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting on the counter rebuttal by SGT.
> ...


OMG, did you just say what I thought you just said? Lol! When Mueller said he could be charged, that means that Mueller is confirming evidence. Otherwise, he never would have said that. Do you seriously not understand that?


----------



## BWK (May 20, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


That's not a counter argument to my claims. That's a surrender to them. You lose.


----------



## BWK (May 20, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Mueller said the President is immune from prosecution and that is why he did not pursue.  He claimed to have evidence, he had none so he lied about the OLC saying that Trump was immune from prosecution as President.  The truth is the OLC is split on this and, if Mueller had anything at all he would have pursued.   What a fucking liar and what stupid sheep the leftists on this Forum are.  Hey BWK.....Yeah that's you.  Where did you go 'boss?'


You have zero understanding of basic semantics. Mueller saying Trump could be indicted for obstruction after he leaves office,is  telling us he has evidence he is guilty of obstruction. Do you seriously not understand that? 

Mueller couldn't pursue prosecution because of the OLC opinion. It is beyond me that folks like you are not capable of understanding that.


----------



## BWK (May 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Trump is desperate now to be re-elected, because his prosecutions are a slam dunk if he is not re-elected. He broke the law through obstruction and campaign finance violations through tax evasion.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 20, 2020)

BWK said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



He also broke the unwritten law that incoming Presidents don't allow prosecution of outgoing presidents.  No Pardon forthcoming.


----------



## BWK (May 20, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


 Closing polls is no way to a voting booth. What's good for Trump is good for us all. Mail in is the way everyone gets to vote.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 20, 2020)

BWK said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Unless Rump gets his way and hurts the Postal Service with his nonsensical BS.  We may end up with a new way of going Postal where the Carriers steal all the ballots, fill them out themselves and mail them in.  That sounds insane because it is.  But hey, so is all the other arguments against mailin voting.  I just thought I should bet mine in too.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 20, 2020)

BWK said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


No it does not the question was can he be charged after he is out of office NOT is there evidence ON this case to charge him. And when Barr said NO conspiracy Mueller NEVER said it wasn't true, EVER.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 20, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Nor did he exonerate him.  He left that to Congress and to the Legals after Rump leaves office.  The House found adequate evidence to proceed.  The Senate did a purely Political Vote which was expected.

Rump then decided to "Get Even" by breaking the unwritten law that no incoming president shall allow prosecution of an outgoing president.  Now, Rump is in a huge pickle.  And NO PARDON WILL BE GIVEN is the new rule.  That means that if he loses in 2020 he's in deep trouble in 2021.  And if a Democrat wins in 2024, he's in deep trouble in 2025.  That unwritten law is as old as the Nation itself but it's gone now.  And that law was an agreement for the Good of the Nation.


----------



## BWK (May 20, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


My God man, you can't possibly be this stupid. Or do you not understand the English language? When Mueller told us he can be charged, that tells us one thing, and one thing only. It tells us he is guilty of obstruction. That's the only thing it tells us. Why would Mueller say that if he wasn't guilty? Answer, there is no reason.


----------



## BWK (May 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


I wouldn't doubt it. He's desperate to avoid prosecution when hes out. He will be prosecuted.  I think the country without the post office, will be a disaster for millions.


----------



## candycorn (May 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



that and of course the ridiculous argument that every illegal alien votes 7 times.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Wrong the House presented absolutely NO evidence it was all 2nd hand from debatable sources and no real evidence. No one actually testified to the House about anything they all told stories about what they might have heard all from partisan liars hell bent on spinning a lie. And YES evidence is REQUIRED FROM the house not the Senate. If they wanted more testimony all they had to do was go to court since it was a matter of both sides have powers that cancel each other out. Be SPECIFIC now and cite a single source, a single testimony that was not second hand hearsay.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 20, 2020)

BWK said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Again if you ACTUALLY understood english you would know he did no such thing. When Barr announced no evidence of Conspiracy all Mueller had to do was point to where it was in the documents he provided. He did not meaning there is NONE. And yes EVERY member of Congress that wanted to read Mueller's report unedited did so.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 20, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


120 percent of a district voted. In California in several different districts...... How does 120 percent vote when the rolls only go to 100 percent? And yes the popular vote was ballooned BY California before California was counted Trump was up by 1 Million votes.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



How would an audit detect the type of fraud I indicated?  It wouldn't and no such audit exists outside perhaps your state.  

How many days will people sit and wait on this audit before finally certifying the presidential election?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 20, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



And yet, the SCOTUS has still refused to rule to release the uredacted Muelller report to the house even today.  I guess it will have to wait until after Jan 21, 2021 for that release when the new IG goes after Rump and his merry band of Criminals.  Just remember, Rump opened up that can of worms.  NO PARDON!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 20, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Don't you live in BFE anyway?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


EVERY member of Congress that wanted to read the unredacted version has and yet they did not include it in the Impeachment, go figure.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 20, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



You keep claiming this.  How about Government Proof.  IF it's out there, it's public record.  Until then, you are just spreading more BS.  Rump lost the Public Vote by over 3 mil but won the EC.  That's the reality of things.  Don't look for lightning to strike the same way, the same place.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 20, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Wrong.  They got to read the Edited version with the "Security Info" removed.  Of course, only Rumps band of criminals decided what was a security breach or not.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


That was NOT the court case you incredible fucking dumbass.  Get your shit in one sock before shooting off you mouth!
The case involved grand jury testimony which always remains secret according to the law.









						Supreme Court Temporarily Blocks House Request For Mueller Grand Jury Evidence
					

The House says secret grand jury evidence is relevant to an  "ongoing investigation" and could lead to new impeachment charges.




					www.npr.org
				




Now, let's see if you have the balls to admit you fucked up!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Californai does not elected the President I don't care if every single person in ther State voted for Hillary we have 50 separate elections actually 51 counting District of Columbia. Hillary lost the ONLY way a President has EVER been ELECTED in the ENTIRE HISTORY of this Country.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 20, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Don't look for lightning to strike the same place at the same time of day, the same time of year twice.  That is what you are banking on.  It's not up to Biden to fail.  It's up to Rump to succeed and he's not doing a very good job of that.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 20, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Not 100% true.  See the election of 1824 which was decided in the House of Representatives.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 20, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


But THAT too is because the electoral college failed to clearly pick a winner and IS part and parcel of the election process. If they don't like the Electoral college they need to create an amendment to get rid of it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 20, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



 I just corrected your statement historically.  Other than that, your statement about elections being decided by the EC is correct.  The election of 1876 is another that bears review.


----------



## DOTR (May 20, 2020)

BWK said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




   Yeah when you purge dead people it does tend to steal it from Democrats.


----------



## BWK (May 20, 2020)

The question from the OP was posed as to how we keep minorities and women from voting? Easy, it's called a bribe. The same way Trump got himself impeached.. And it all came back to us today, as we are reminded of the Pamela Karlan testimony. Trump is doing it again with Michigan. If you do not cut out mail in voting, you won't get any storm relief. Trump needs to be impeached for bribing a governor in an election;
*A few weeks before President Trump was impeached last December for attempting to blackmail Ukraine into investigating Joe Biden, Stanford law professor Pamela Karlan warned the House Judiciary Committee of a future in which the president used similar tactics on his own country:*

_“Imagine living in a part of Louisiana or Texas that’s prone to devastating hurricanes and flooding. What would you think if you lived there and your governor asked for a meeting with the president to discuss getting disaster aid that Congress has provided for? What would you think if that president said, ‘I would like you to do us a favor? I’ll meet with you, and send the disaster relief, once you brand my opponent a criminal.’_


----------



## BWK (May 20, 2020)

DOTR said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


But those weren't dead people who were purged. Try again.


----------



## BWK (May 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


SCOTUS is covering for Trump. We've lost truth, honesty, and the accurate interpretation of the law from a majority of these judges. Gutting the voting rights act certainly proved that.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 20, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


The process involving the EC INCLUDES the clause about what to do if no winner is selected so it is by the SAME process.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 20, 2020)

BWK said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


LOL sure thing just cause there are not 5 liberals now creating law from the bench you suddenly don't like the Supreme Court all those years it did your bidding it was fine though RIGHT?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 20, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


It was modified by amendments.  In 1876, the House did NOT decide the election when no one received a majority in the EC.


----------



## BWK (May 20, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


"Bidding?" So, gutting a persons right to vote based on color, was conceived by "bidding?" I didn't know that? I was under the impression that the United States of America meant all of us?


----------



## flacaltenn (May 20, 2020)

*Somehow -- this got noisy for several pages and drifted off into details of the final version of the Mueller Report... *

*Not gonna clean up pages of thread diversion..  Do not do this again.. Closed... *


----------

